# Local legends & experts - who are they??



## gobblehunter (Mar 10, 2009)

Okay, all serious turkey hunters have someone in their local areas, that are considered to be "THE MAN", when it comes to turkey hunting. This is the person who calls better than anyone, kills his limit every season, knows turkeys inside and out, and is revered by every "snood-slammin' wanna-be" in your area. I'm talking about the person who is content with his own personal success, and is not concerned with attaining hunting industry fame or recognition. Please keep it limited to the real, sho-nuff, turkey hunters - no Pro's, Pro-Staffers, Reps, etc. For once, give the guy his bit of deserved recognition. List your area (city/county) and who the hunter is. Have fun with it, but be serious.


----------



## Nitro (Mar 10, 2009)

My list -( living legends only )

Around here- Arthur Truelove (elder statesman) Oakwood, GA- hundreds of Public Land Gobblers to his credit..

Bubba Stanford

Jack Scott (and Mrs. Shirley Scott)

Ryan "Short Stop"

Alan Sentell

Curtis Wilbanks (Gun Docc)


----------



## gblrklr (Mar 10, 2009)

Around these parts, it has to be Paul Kish, no doubt.

Or maybe Lamar Williams.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Mar 10, 2009)

gblrklr said:


> Around these parts, it has to be Paul Kish, no doubt.



Surely you jest....................

I was going to vote for Mr. Lamar Williams, he knows a thing or two about turkeybirds.  I learned more about running a box call in a week of hunting with him in South Florida a few years back than I could have in a lifetime on my own.

Dang fine fella to boot!


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 10, 2009)

*You can add......*

Tim Knight in Dublin. Tim is one of the best bird chasers I know, and he does it all with a bow. NO blind, and flat on his butt on the ground. He might be a "pro staffer" or otherwise "sponsored" by so and so company now, but he was killing them long before he was noticed by any company. He was using a mounted gobbler decoy with a movable tail fan 20+ years ago, before I saw them anywhere else. There might have been folks using them, I just didn't know about them. At last count, last season, Tim has bagged 48 gobblers with his, dare I say it, PSE!!! It's obvious, he knows what he is doing!!


----------



## Nitro (Mar 10, 2009)

gblrklr said:


> Around these parts, it has to be Paul Kish, no doubt.
> 
> Or maybe Lamar Williams.




Who is this "Mr. Williams" ??? 

The Kish feller I have heard of- I thought he was a biscuit maker.??


----------



## DaddyPaul (Mar 10, 2009)

Nitro said:


> The Kish feller I have heard of- I thought he was a biscuit maker.??



Nope, that would be Cornbread that makes them biscuits!


----------



## bnew17 (Mar 10, 2009)

Id have to say Tim Knight. 55 turkey bow kills (according to his son who told me this tonight) and doesnt use a blind.


----------



## gblrklr (Mar 10, 2009)

Nitro said:


> Who is this "Mr. Williams" ???
> 
> The Kish feller I have heard of- I thought he was a biscuit maker.??



Turkey killer and biscuit maker are definitely on his resume top under his list of accomplishments.


----------



## Nitro (Mar 10, 2009)

gblrklr said:


> Turkey killer and biscuit maker are definitely on his resume top under his list of accomplishments.



There are worse things a feller can be known for....

Cricket Wrangler and Truth stretcher would be at the top of that list...

This Kish fella and gblrklr are welcome to hunt with me anytime....


----------



## short stop (Mar 10, 2009)

Ernest McCullum  ..    E   has  hundreds  of birds   to his credit   in as many states  as you care to rattle  off  both   public and private .. 
  Mentor , Idol ,  Friend


----------



## Nitro (Mar 10, 2009)

short stop said:


> Ernest McCullum  ..    E   has  hundreds  of birds   to his credit   in as many states  as you care to rattle  off  both   public and private ..
> Mentor , Idol ,  Friend



I'm glad you added him to the list. I wanted to. 

I imagine there are more unsung, unheralded killers among us- it takes a while to get the serious numbers, but in time a Man can get there.

I hope you and Mr. Ernest share a bunch of mornings together in the woods this year!!


----------



## trkyburns (Mar 10, 2009)

Around here, I have heard a few names floated around.  Some who are even "self proclaimed" legends so I don't think they deserve to be mentioned, even if they are good.

I guess the person who comes to mind first, though I have not yet hunted with him but have talked turkey on many occassions with, is Mr. Tom Berry.  He is the local legend that I think of first.  I mean heck, just look for his name in the NWTF records for Georgia and you will see his name repeated as much or more than anybody else.  Sure, he has access to some excellent places (as the last name might imply... just think of a certain college/WMA) but he consistently kills gobblers and big ones at that!  This guy knows turkeys.


----------



## boparks (Mar 10, 2009)

Nitro, 

From what I've gathered you've been "the man" for a long time. 

You've left many piles of feathers in many states.

Just acknowledging the obvious.

Bobby


----------



## gobble157 (Mar 11, 2009)

Once I joined the military back in 2000 I had the opportunity to hunt with a legend (Denny Gulvas) that knows how to kill turkeys and has all the necessary skills from calling to being a great woodsman. Even though he lives in PA I hunt with him almost every year. Last year I didn't get to since I was hunting other states west of Ohio, but I hope to this year. I think he's killed over 150 turkeys. When I ask him he tells me to look in his garage. Needless to say, that place looks like a painting of fans packed tight all the way around his huge room. 

Another guy I met in Ohio at a youth hunt is also a legend well known in the SE Ohio area. He has become more of a father like figure in my life once I got stationed in Ohio and he is definitely a killer. He has been hunting turkeys since the 70's and has killed turkeys in 43 states. His name is Ron Collins and though he isn't the best caller I can bet he is one of the best woodsman out there. He knows turkeys and can predict almost every turkey in the rolling hills / mountains. My main motive for seeking my 49 state slam is because of him, which he got from his buddy Earl Mickel. I think it would be the coolest achievement within the turkey world to accomplish. Since I've know him I've knocked of 18 states and each year I go after a couple new ones.  

I've learned alot from these guys and they've definitely made me into a better hunter.


----------



## DOCO Hunter (Mar 11, 2009)

Some of the better turkey hunters down this way would be Billy Black and Lon Trice. I know a couple down this way that have been banned from this site so I won't mention them but they are darn good turkey hunters.These guys get their limit every year


----------



## short stop (Mar 11, 2009)

another notable mention of ''The Man '' 

: If you have ever had the pleasure of having Curtis Wilbanks aka Gun Docc work on a gun for you ,odds r you will probably learn a little turkey as well .... no matter how many you'v killed ..


----------



## Jody Hawk (Mar 11, 2009)

Arrow3 and Gobblingdawg are the best two turkey hunters that I personally know. Just by seeing them boys in action over the past five years or so, I'd put them against anyone. Talking about numbers of turkeys killed, give Gobblingdawg the time off that alot of folks have and let him travel out of state several times a year and he'd have numerous birds under his belt too. Numbers mean nothing to me. The quality of land and time off to hunt all are different for everyone. You'll never convince me that the guy who's killed 40 on the family farm is any better than the guy who's killed 25 on public land.


----------



## turk2di (Mar 11, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> Arrow3 and Gobblingdawg are the best two turkey hunters that I personally know. Just by seeing them boys in action over the past five years or so, I'd put them against anyone. Talking about numbers of turkeys killed, give Gobblingdawg the time off that alot of folks have and let him travel out of state several times a year and he'd have numerous birds under his belt too. Numbers mean nothing to me. The quality of land and time off to hunt all are different for everyone. You'll never convince me that the guy who's killed 40 on the family farm is any better than the guy who's killed 25 on public land.


Very well put!


----------



## neckringer (Mar 11, 2009)

Although I live in south Fl. I have some turkey huntin mentors here, in south ga and Al. I consider them the best of the best. 
They have flown under the radar thus far so it would not be wise to state their names.
All three of em will tell you it has nothing to do with calling ability and all three of em dont sound much better than your average turkey vet.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 11, 2009)

As far as people in the area I live, well, I hardly know anyone though I've been living here (Warner Robins) for more than 25 years.  But, Jack and Shirley Scott are just down the road a small piece.

Now, in the small town where I grew up in Alabama, a man by the name of Jack Tate was the turkey hunter.  He had a small service station and he had a string full of beards that was hung over the counter.  That was almost 40 years ago and he had been turkey hunting many years before that.


----------



## Nitro (Mar 11, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> Arrow3 and Gobblingdawg are the best two turkey hunters that I personally know. Just by seeing them boys in action over the past five years or so, I'd put them against anyone. Talking about numbers of turkeys killed, give Gobblingdawg the time off that alot of folks have and let him travel out of state several times a year and he'd have numerous birds under his belt too. Numbers mean nothing to me. The quality of land and time off to hunt all are different for everyone. You'll never convince me that the guy who's killed 40 on the family farm is any better than the guy who's killed 25 on public land.



OK.


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Mar 11, 2009)

Jimmy Daniels and Howard Gibbs in Houston County.


----------



## futuredoc (Mar 11, 2009)

*yep*



Jody Hawk said:


> Arrow3 and Gobblingdawg are the best two turkey hunters that I personally know. Just by seeing them boys in action over the past five years or so, I'd put them against anyone. Talking about numbers of turkeys killed, give Gobblingdawg the time off that alot of folks have and let him travel out of state several times a year and he'd have numerous birds under his belt too. Numbers mean nothing to me. The quality of land and time off to hunt all are different for everyone. You'll never convince me that the guy who's killed 40 on the family farm is any better than the guy who's killed 25 on public land.



 Amen. I know a fellow from the Milledgeville area, Shane Berry, that puts a lot of birds in the dirt for himself and his clients. He is usually responsible for the death of nearly 20 birds a year.

fd


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Mar 11, 2009)

Moment of silence for the late great Roscoe Reams. First spring in a long time that his shadow will not grace opening morning.


----------



## Slings and Arrows (Mar 11, 2009)

I hunt with an old buddy of Neil Cost down in south south Florida Tony Brock.  Check the Florida record books for his name and you will see him throughout.  Anyone can hire him as a fishing guide down in Everglades City but he won't take you hunting.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Mar 11, 2009)

futuredoc said:


> Amen. I know a fellow from the Milledgeville area, Shane Berry, that puts a lot of birds in the dirt for himself and his clients. He is usually responsible for the death of nearly 20 birds a year.
> 
> fd



Primos pro staffer by chance?  

I was working a turkey show in the Savannah BPS a few years back and the Primos guy was there as well.  I would bet money that was his name.  

Super nice fella for sure and had lots of pictures of dead critters!


----------



## joejack (Mar 11, 2009)

Most of the really good turkey hunters I know would laugh at the thought of being called a legend and especially an expert. After that they would rip off the names of about 5 guys that you never heard of and say "now those guys were turkey hunters."


----------



## Redbeard (Mar 11, 2009)

Roscoe Reams without a doubt.


----------



## gobbler10ga (Mar 11, 2009)

I heard tell of some mountainman lookin feller called Dean that winnin all sorts ribbons with pot calls


----------



## joejack (Mar 11, 2009)

Aww Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- Major, aint no legendary turkey hunter got any use for fancy ribbons. Aint that right red.


----------



## TK1 (Mar 11, 2009)

I know a few internet pro's who like to post pics of turkeys which were shot by other hunters and a few who like to dump their vests out and say they used so and so's calls...when really they didnt..


----------



## schwingshooter870 (Mar 11, 2009)

Nitro listed Bubba Stanford

...dont know him in fact ive never seen him...but for the past three years me and my buddies make a joke about how many birds the ol stanfords are gonna kill this year...i mean year after year on this "certain wma" i see " bubba stanford" down for 3 nice kills, then a few other stanfords, male and female...prob kinfolk...its an annual thing to see "stanford" on the kill sheet. dont know ya bubba but you wear out some public birds. major props


----------



## futuredoc (Mar 11, 2009)

*yep*



DaddyPaul said:


> Primos pro staffer by chance?
> 
> I was working a turkey show in the Savannah BPS a few years back and the Primos guy was there as well.  I would bet money that was his name.
> 
> Super nice fella for sure and had lots of pictures of dead critters!



Yeah you would see Shane in a booth at most shows I imagine; haven't seen him since I started Med school, but he is a turkey killing machine no doubt.


----------



## gblrklr (Mar 11, 2009)

Slings and Arrows said:


> I hunt with an old buddy of Neil Cost down in south south Florida Tony Brock.  Check the Florida record books for his name and you will see him throughout.  Anyone can hire him as a fishing guide down in Everglades City but he won't take you hunting.



I haven't heard that name in years!  My dad and I hunted with Tony and Jan a couple of times many years ago.


----------



## gobblehunter (Mar 11, 2009)

Roscoe Reams was in a league of his own. Nobody even comes close to him (IMO). I had the fortune of spending some time with Roscoe on several occasions, many years ago, just sitting and talking turkey. There is not a day that I spend in the turkey woods, that I don't apply the lessons I learned from Roscoe, and I have added many beards to my trophy case because of them. Roscoe was a fine gentleman, and definitely a legendary turkey hunter.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Mar 11, 2009)

schwingshooter870 said:


> Nitro listed Bubba Stanford
> 
> ...dont know him in fact ive never seen him...but for the past three years me and my buddies make a joke about how many birds the ol stanfords are gonna kill this year...i mean year after year on this "certain wma" i see " bubba stanford" down for 3 nice kills, then a few other stanfords, male and female...prob kinfolk...its an annual thing to see "stanford" on the kill sheet. dont know ya bubba but you wear out some public birds. major props



I wonder if he is referring to the same Bubba Stanford? I know the one you are talking about. You are talking about the game warden in Putnam County. 

......I know that "certain WMA" too.


----------



## redneck83 (Mar 11, 2009)

*sure enough turkey killin machine*

this girl i dated before i got married dad.   this has been bout 9 years ago but he had a 4ftx4ft cork pinboard that he pinned all his beards up on and also had a shoebox full of beards then.  think the longest was 13 1/2 if not mistaken.  fella is from hall county.  earle reeves  "the duke" also probably 95 percent of these birds came off of redlands.  very good turkey hunter and family friend and still has my utmost respect.  i wouldnt be scared to say he has killed 100+ birds


----------



## Nitro (Mar 11, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> I wonder if he is referring to the same Bubba Stanford? I know the one you are talking about. You are talking about the game warden in Putnam County.
> 
> ......I know that "certain WMA" too.



That's retired game warden Bubba Stanford.

He pointed me towards a few way back when....

Roscoe Reams legend status goes without saying. He has probably killed more birds than any one man in recent history.

Redbeard- where in the heck have you been 

You deserve to be on the list too.

(I need to order another call before you get too busy hunting....)...Please duplicate the call below for me.....

Just for the record- I ain't no legend nor expert. However, just reading  the names of the folks on this thread make me proud to be a Turkey hunter. I have met many of the people listed and all are Gentlemen and ladies.

To rectify one glaring omission from the state of Georgia- 
Mrs. "Slammin" Jan Chase. Expert and legendary Turkey killer.


----------



## Randy (Mar 11, 2009)

We have a local around here.  But I am not sure I would want his reputation.  He is said to have killed more turkey than anybody.  He apparently kills them over bait (has been caught several times), kills them on others property (I have run him off mine), kills them from vehicles, etc. 

But hey, he has got the spurs and beard to prove it.  Other than him, I don't know of anybody in our area that is "the man."


----------



## Jody Hawk (Mar 11, 2009)

Nitro said:


> That's retired game warden Bubba Stanford.



Andy,
I've always heard the elder referred to as Lynn. His son goes by Bubba also. He is the current game warden for Putnam County. Yep, those fellows are good turkey hunters.


----------



## SheldonMOAC (Mar 11, 2009)

I cut my teeth in Alabama.  There are a few guys I know over there that have never been on a prostaff or anything like that.  I would put these guys up against anyone.  I know one guy in Mississippi that I would consider to be the best turkey hunter I have ever hunted with.  I know he has harvested over 300 + gobblers across the US.

My point is there are many turkey hunters that I would call the MAN.  Some even here on Woodys.


----------



## striper commander (Mar 11, 2009)

I have been scouting a wma over in bama over the last two weeks. Yesterday I was way back in the woods and walked up on an old man scouting. He said he was eighty years old but he did not look like it. He told me he had killed 383 turkeys. He told me everything there was to know about the palce, I even walked back to his truck with him and he drove me around and showed me a bunch of good places. He had turkey track stickers on his back glass and a turkey bobblehead on his dash. I thought that was funny since he was 80. I would say he is a great turkey hunter and from talking to him for a few hours  I don't think he was lying about how many turkeys he had killed. I hope to be able to hunt at that age. His last name was wright.


----------



## Son (Mar 11, 2009)

*Local legends and experts*

We're all local legends in our own minds.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Mar 11, 2009)

I would say Nitro and Gadget!


----------



## Gut_Pile (Mar 11, 2009)

My local legend would have to be my father truthfully. My old man probably has 75-85 birds under his belt. He has taught me so much about birds and is still teaching me to this day. I'm sure he's not the greatest turkey hunter ever but he knows how did get it done and seams to connect every year.


----------



## gobblinglawyer (Mar 11, 2009)

Growing up my Daddy didn't turkey hunt. Very few local folks turkey hunted either.  I think the season here in Jefferson Co. only opened in the early '80's (maybe late '70's--before I was old enough to pay attention.)  The local turkey killer was Sid Newton.  He grew up in Augusta then moved to Jefferson Co. in later life.  He was (and still is) a killing machine.  I won't repeat numbers but his is up there as high as any I've heard.

One of the highlights of my turkey hunting career was calling a bird off the roost in 2002 and killing him with Sid at my side.  He shook his head and said I was as good as he'd ever seen which was the best complement I could have received!

Other great hunters I've hunted with are:
Roscoe Reams
Lamar Williams
Steve Mann
Darrin Dawkins
Jim Jones...those guys are killing machines.


----------



## Limb Hanger (Mar 11, 2009)

Back in my early years in Jefferson Co I met Sid.....

It was at the Huddle House in Wrens, well before daylight I woke up, could go back to sleep headed over there to kill some time and I guess he was doing the same.  I've had a chance to talk and hang out with some GREAT, FAMOUS turkey hunters but few have impressed me as much as that fellow at 3 am in Wrens GA!


----------



## Arrow3 (Mar 11, 2009)

gobblinglawyer said:


> Growing up my Daddy didn't turkey hunt. Very few local folks turkey hunted either.  I think the season here in Jefferson Co. only opened in the early '80's (maybe late '70's--before I was old enough to pay attention.)  The local turkey killer was Sid Newton.  He grew up in Augusta then moved to Jefferson Co. in later life.  He was (and still is) a killing machine.  I won't repeat numbers but his is up there as high as any I've heard.
> 
> One of the highlights of my turkey hunting career was calling a bird off the roost in 2002 and killing him with Sid at my side.  He shook his head and said I was as good as he'd ever seen which was the best complement I could have received!
> 
> ...



I was thinking about ole Jim Jones today.....That boy sure loves those big ole boat paddle boxes...  I remember he showed me some of his box calls one afternoon after he had killed a big gobbler in Oglethorpe County.... He drove up to my place of work at the time to show him to me...


----------



## gonehuntin (Mar 11, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> Andy,
> I've always heard the elder referred to as Lynn. His son goes by Bubba also. He is the current game warden for Putnam County. Yep, those fellows are good turkey hunters.



That would be right.  Lynn was a former sheriff's deputy for putnam.  Bubba is the current game warden for Putnam.  I've talked to Lynn about turkey hunting and wow, anybody could learn from him.


----------



## georgiabuckbuster (Mar 11, 2009)

well i live in brantley county and i can think of three but im gonna keep whole names out of this.
My uncle showed me all of his beards one day and i was expecting a shoebox full. Haha yea he had a number 2 washtub almost full of beards i would bet anyone there were over 3 hundred beards in that tub.
And there is a Lee man and a Johns man and a guy with the last name Waters around brantley that have killed many many birds.
And my dad he has killed a bunch i dont know hom many but a bunch.


----------



## SGaither (Mar 11, 2009)

For me, I'd say our very own Andy Garrison.  Never hunted with him, only met him once but have heard about his accomplishments from a mutual friend.  Don't let him fool ya folks, Mr. Garrison is a connisseur of birds (not just turkeys).  A true steward to our beloved sport.  Mr. Garrison, thanks for sharing your tips, stories and laughs.

Two others that I have hunted a lot with that ya'll probably have never heard of is Jim Cooley and John Adams.  Not only have these two killed many limits in their lives but have gotten youngsters involved.  It is pretty special to watch the video of that young boy or girl kill their first bird after you know their heart was about to beat out of their chest watching the bird strut and hearing/feeling him drum.


----------



## joemiehe (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm familiar with that "certain WMA" too.  The Stanfords wear them out.  I was hunting that WMA last season and set up within 50 yards of a roosted gobbler almost by accident.  I called once and he gobbled for the next 20-25 minutes.  Right before flydown, the "Stanford" that I later met had done a short series of clucks and yelps with his mouth call from the other side of the creek about 100 yards from my brother and I.  I thought it was a real hen, it sounded so well.  That gobbler pitched down on his side of the creek and was heading right for him unitl I pulled off 2 shots and my brother pulled off 1.  I misjudged the distance BIG time.  I just got way too excited with all that gobbling.  That will never happen again.  Anyway, those Stanfords are GOOD!!!


----------



## wack em (Mar 12, 2009)

My mentor Jud Scott.

He has taught me most of what I know about turkey hunting. He flat gets it done in the turkey woods year after year. I would put him up against anyone in the turkey woods.


----------



## joejack (Mar 12, 2009)

wack em said:


> My mentor Jud Scott.
> 
> He has taught me most of what I know about turkey hunting. He flat gets it done in the turkey woods year after year. I would put him up against anyone in the turkey woods.



Not TBG I bet.


----------



## greg@teamlivewire (Mar 12, 2009)

Redbeard said:


> Roscoe Reams without a doubt.



Redbeard, Where you been?  Hope you're doing well.  Hope college is going well for the kidde.  Stay in touch.


----------



## wack em (Mar 12, 2009)

joejack said:


> Not TBG I bet.



Im assuming you are talking about TBGator, I woud have said him but the thread doesn't ask for the biggest poacher/looser we know of. I bet he is pouring the crickets to ole creek monster right now. He might be the worst turkey hunter I know of he couldn't even kill a baited up two year old that he blew up to be some kind of legend bird.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Mar 12, 2009)

This thread deserves five stars. Best one we've had in a while.


----------



## short stop (Mar 12, 2009)

I dont believe  you can get any better than TBG


----------



## Slings and Arrows (Mar 12, 2009)

gblrklr said:


> I haven't heard that name in years!  My dad and I hunted with Tony and Jan a couple of times many years ago.



How did y'all do?


----------



## gobble157 (Mar 12, 2009)

Since we're speaking of "legends" on woody's...CassGA is a freakin' killer and I would put him against anyone on this forum

He jokes around about the number of turkeys he's killed but last I heard its up in the hundreds. He's a freakin' "Legend" in the making.


----------



## gblrklr (Mar 12, 2009)

Slings and Arrows said:


> How did y'all do?



I think Jan killed a turkey the first time we went when we hunted some private land down there and we struck out the second time.  We hunted Big Cypress the second time.  That was nearly 25 years ago.


----------



## jleepeters (Mar 12, 2009)

Im gonna give some props to Jody Hawk, he always seems to get a opening morning bird plus at least one bird off public land every year. I'll also have to say Billy Kirk is a dang good one


----------



## CassGA (Mar 13, 2009)

Well ol' TBGator must be some kind of legend. He's been banned for almost a year, and his name still gets brought up every year...


----------



## Jody Hawk (Mar 13, 2009)

jleepeters said:


> Im gonna give some props to Jody Hawk, he always seems to get a opening morning bird plus at least one bird off public land every year.



Hey Joey, I ain't even close to a legend, I'm a fair turkey hunter at best.  I might be the legend at missing though.   



CassGA said:


> Well ol' TBGator must be some kind of legend. He's been banned for almost a year, and his name still gets brought up every year...



Yeah and what amazes me is that the ones who wanted him banned can't seem to let him go.


----------



## Nitro (Mar 13, 2009)

CassGA said:


> Well ol' TBGator must be some kind of legend. He's been banned for almost a year, and his name still gets brought up every year...



Legend in his own mind- Definitely.


----------



## joejack (Mar 13, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> Hey Joey, I ain't even close to a legend, I'm a fair turkey hunter at best.  I might be the legend at missing though.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and what amazes me is that the ones who wanted him banned can't seem to let him go.



I didnt know members had any influence one way or the other.  I hate to see anyone get banned. But you got to follow the rules, I guess. Aint that right DP.


----------



## gobble157 (Mar 13, 2009)

CassGA said:


> Well ol' TBGator must be some kind of legend. He's been banned for almost a year, and his name still gets brought up every year...



Through the grape vine...I heard he wasn't that bad of a guy. Wonder why he got banned. He loved talking smack, but that made it fun. But you're right some just can't let him go...so he must be a legend.


----------



## GobblingDawg (Mar 13, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> Yeah and what amazes me is that the ones who wanted him banned can't seem to let him go.



Maybe they had a "Man Crush" on him?
   



Go Dawgs and come on March 21,
GobblingDawg


----------



## gobble157 (Mar 13, 2009)

GobblingDawg said:


> Maybe they had a "Man Crush" on him?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what it looks like to me. Envy/Man love


----------



## DaddyPaul (Mar 13, 2009)

joejack said:


> I didnt know members had any influence one way or the other.  I hate to see anyone get banned. But you got to follow the rules, I guess. Aint that right DP.



Members don't decide who gets banned and who doesn't.  Many times though, they are the source of a "heads up" to us when trouble is brewing on the boards.

I too hate to see someone get banned or "re-banned" in some cases.

You don't have to follow the rules.  You could always break them........repeatedly in fact, get yourself banned, then assume a new identity and come back. 

Ain't that right......................................"jc"?


----------



## bull0ne (Mar 13, 2009)

GobblingDawg said:


> Maybe they had a "Man Crush" on him?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  

The gloves are off!


----------



## DOCO Hunter (Mar 13, 2009)

Me and my husband know tbgator and he is not what I am reading here from some.He has never poached anything we're aware of and he seems pretty straight up to us.My husband asked him about all this talk I've been reading on here and he told him that all it ever had anything to do with was him having some fun with some glory hunters that didn't like the mirror whatever that meant. Egos appear to be a fragile thing on hunting forums.


----------



## gobble157 (Mar 13, 2009)

DaddyPaul said:


> Ain't that right......................................"jc"?




Who's JC?


----------



## DaddyPaul (Mar 13, 2009)

gobble157 said:


> Who's JC?



Little bit of an inside joke, but I can assure you the quoted member knows him.......


----------



## GobblingDawg (Mar 13, 2009)

DOCO Hunter said:


> he told him that all it ever had anything to do with was him having some fun with some glory hunters that didn't like the mirror whatever that meant. Egos appear to be a fragile thing on hunting forums.



Ding, ding, ding!!  We have a winner!!!!!



Go Dawgs and come on turkey season,
GobblingDawg


----------



## southwind (Mar 13, 2009)

futuredoc said:


> Amen. I know a fellow from the Milledgeville area, Shane Berry, that puts a lot of birds in the dirt for himself and his clients. He is usually responsible for the death of nearly 20 birds a year.
> 
> fd



I know Shane also.....but you'd have to rank my buddy Jerry Tomlin up there also...Jerry is also an accomplished wing shooter and does guided crow shoots.


----------



## southwind (Mar 13, 2009)

DaddyPaul said:


> Primos pro staffer by chance?
> 
> I was working a turkey show in the Savannah BPS a few years back and the Primos guy was there as well.  I would bet money that was his name.
> 
> Super nice fella for sure and had lots of pictures of dead critters!



You are correct on the pro staffer.


----------



## joejack (Mar 14, 2009)

DaddyPaul said:


> Little bit of an inside joke, but I can assure you the quoted member knows him.......



Not sure if I do or not. Seems like there was a internet wannabe turkey killer that supposedly was responsible for decimating the turkey population on certain N Ga. wma's. I hear the local turkeys put out a contract on him and he hasnt been seen in a while.


----------



## BRITT-1 (Mar 14, 2009)

I'll cast my vote for the big "E" Ernest McCullum from Morgan CO.He has more beards and spurs than I have ever seen.HE put me on the bird in my avatar.He is someone I am glad to call a friend.


----------



## abolt2506 (Mar 14, 2009)

Roscoe!!! I was one of the many lucky people who had the privilege to know the great Roscoe Reams, and although i know many great turkey hunters i feel as if even they would agree the mear mention of the words legend and turkey hunter in the same sentence almost always has to include is name.


----------



## kevincox (Mar 14, 2009)

Tim Knight with a bow hands down. I bet he has killed more eastern turkeys with a bow than anyone else in the nation.


----------



## SCPO (Mar 14, 2009)

Roscoe reams. Rest in peace my brother


----------



## clent586 (Mar 14, 2009)

Who is Andy Garrison? Not bashing, justa wonderin'?


----------



## blindhog (Mar 15, 2009)

GobblingDawg said:


> Maybe they had a "Man Crush" on him?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  LOL   TBGator.....the sting that keeps on stinging....

He's a good guy by the way.


----------



## dusty80 (Mar 15, 2009)

Jaurez Strickland.......... I would put good money on it that he has killed more birds off the Satilla and Altamaha Rivers that anyone else. He's old school and pushing 70. I would be afraid to say how many he has killed, but there have been plenty in Wayne, Brantley and Pierce County.


----------



## redneck83 (Mar 15, 2009)

how bout billy buice??


----------



## clent586 (Mar 16, 2009)

How about Curtis Lowe?


----------



## quackstacker101 (Mar 17, 2009)

I have to say Rodney Jordan and David Gunnin would be the best I know. They have many public land kills on some of the hardest wma's in Georgia and other states. Rodney got me my first turkey on my very first hunt on Redlands and I will never forget what we went through to get that kill. David can get a dead bird to talk, he is that good at calling and taught Rodney how to talk turkey.


----------



## Killdee (Mar 18, 2009)

I met Author Truelove at Piedmont 25-30 years ago he was pretty old then, is he still living? All the rangers called him a turkey hunting guru.


----------



## JasonWMcCorkle (Mar 18, 2009)

yes author truelove is still alive and kickin


----------



## Killdee (Mar 18, 2009)

JasonWMcCorkle said:


> yes author truelove is still alive and kickin



Is he still able to hunt and how old is he?


----------



## SELFBOW (Mar 18, 2009)

CassGA said:


> Well ol' TBGator must be some kind of legend. He's been banned for almost a year, and his name still gets brought up every year...





short stop said:


> I dont believe  you can get any better than TBG





DOCO Hunter said:


> Me and my husband know tbgator and he is not what I am reading here from some.He has never poached anything we're aware of and he seems pretty straight up to us.My husband asked him about all this talk I've been reading on here and he told him that all it ever had anything to do with was him having some fun with some glory hunters that didn't like the mirror whatever that meant. Egos appear to be a fragile thing on hunting forums.



Where's all the love?
I exchange emails with tb quite a bit. 
He's seems to be a good guy.


----------



## JasonWMcCorkle (Mar 18, 2009)

Killdee said:


> Is he still able to hunt and how old is he?



hes near his late 80's and far as i know last time i talk to him he was planning to come by our club about first week of april to bust ol mossy long beard after we clear out all the easy birds


----------



## celticfisherman (Mar 18, 2009)

My Grandaddy used to hunt with Roscoe Reems. I hunted once with them. I never knew anyone that could call and flat out outsmart one like him. He could just out think em...


----------



## TOMINATOR (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm proud to say that I've learned from the best and I've had the advantage by being raised by "E"--- Earnest McCullum. He's given me more opportunities in taking trophy gobblers. There's a couple of mounts in his trophy room that I had the opportunity to be hunting with him when he took them. The man is a force to be reckoned with when it comes to calling up and killing turkeys!!!! He has a few people who doubt his validity---- but that's what makes a true turkey hunter a legend---- when people are just plain out jealous of you!!!!


----------



## DOCO Hunter (Mar 19, 2009)

buckbacks said:


> Where's all the love?
> I exchange emails with tb quite a bit.
> He's seems to be a good guy.



He's still around and doing fine. Hope we get to hunt with him some this year.He's been a good friend to us is all I can say.


----------



## redneck83 (Mar 21, 2009)

how bout phats truelove and herb mcclure???


----------



## t bird (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## gutpile (Mar 23, 2009)

*Them Stanfords*

I checked the kill sheet at Cedar Creek this afternoon and the Stanfords have three down already. Lynn killed two yesterday afternoon and Bubba killed one today. AWESOME!!!


----------



## graham (Jun 26, 2009)

All these people may have taken a lot of birds but, nobody takes birds with 1.5 spurs (or better) every year like Mr. Truelove. All on public land. And thats a fact.


----------



## Nitro (Jun 27, 2009)

graham said:


> All these people may have taken a lot of birds but, nobody takes birds with 1.5 spurs (or better) every year like Mr. Truelove. All on public land. And thats a fact.



I hope that someone will interview Mr. Arthur Truelove and get his story on paper. He is a local treasure...

Perhaps GON will get in touch with him and at the least do an article on his life and story.

No one did that for Roscoe Reams and we all lost a ton of woods lore and hunting experience.  That is a sad deal .


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Jun 27, 2009)

I second the motion. I have heard stories of Mr. Truelove every since I was old enough to turkey hunt. Back in the early eighties my dad met him up on the Ogeechee campground I think. This was well before many of our counties had a turkey season. He has always said we were going up there one spring so I could meet him but unfortunately we have not made it so far.


----------



## Gaswamp (Jun 27, 2009)

would be a great article for GON.


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Jun 27, 2009)

whitetaco02 said:


> I would say Nitro and Gadget!



And to think I was the one that told you on the computer when turkeys roosted...........

I am disappointed in you Grasshoper...



I do agree that someone should put more knowledge on paper for the future to learn from. Whether it be articles or books. Someone who knows these elders should get their stories and not make any money from them but pass them on to the next generations. Record the stories and then share them.
Tim


----------



## toolshead86 (Jun 30, 2009)

dont know any from around here but there is a guy in the walesca area, goes by the name lonie maybrey, sorry for spelling. hes got more than enough prof out in his old wood shed. no relling how many birds have fell to this mans calling. hes the only man i know that can just about tell you were every bird he calls will apear. its amazing


----------



## BOB_HARWELL (Jun 30, 2009)

Lee Chadwick would have to be in the top 5. Wouldn't he?

                     BOB


----------



## BOB_HARWELL (Jul 1, 2009)

Well,,,,, anybody want to wade into this one?

                         BOB


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Jul 1, 2009)

Bob, I will wade in there. He can use and makes some beautiful calls as well. I am just waiting till he retires. I might see if he will build me a helpers quarters on the back forty...  Might have to help him turn some pots and stuff for Misfire. Lee is a good man. I have not had the chance to hunt with him as of yet. It's on the bucket list Bob. By the way, you have any openings next season for a turkey hunt and one of them nice Boxes you make? Tim


----------



## BOB_HARWELL (Jul 1, 2009)

Tim, I can make you a call but I don't make hunting plans too far in advance.

                BOB


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Jul 2, 2009)

BOB_HARWELL said:


> Tim, I can make you a call but I don't make hunting plans too far in advance.
> 
> BOB



Bob I am a lowly Peace Officer. I can not afford one of your fine boxes. I might have to get you to set me up on a payment plan until I pay it off. Let me know how much for one that has a few Gobblers left in it. I don't care to much for the show quality stuff. Just the ones that work. I know you have plenty of them.
Tim
Put me down for a hunt on one of those nice secluded places you have that are like hunting on a turkey farm. That would be a great hunt. I would even bring my 12 year old Good Luck Charm. She needs to be documented. I can take her on any hunt and whoever she hunts with, will score.


----------



## captain bubba (Aug 25, 2009)

hunted piedmont in the 80's with jack bailey,athor truelove,je pool,they where great turkey hunters an men. miss bailey, named my son after him. if you see author out there get him to show you the spurs in his glove box 1.78 in


----------



## Killdee (Aug 26, 2009)

captain bubba said:


> hunted piedmont in the 80's with jack bailey,athor truelove,je pool,they where great turkey hunters an men. miss bailey, named my son after him. if you see author out there get him to show you the spurs in his glove box 1.78 in



If I hadn't been fixed and had another son, I'd name him after another great turkey hunter.. Captain Bubba 

I didnt know Bailey was named after Jack, that was a nice tribute.

I guess you wife wouldnt let you use Killdee huh


----------



## hoppie (Aug 26, 2009)

I would have to say my brother. I can't tell you how many times we have been hunting together and I will call and nothing. Next thing you know he cuts loose and one hammers. I stare at him and he will give me some lame your cadence excuse, but I change my tone and the bird answers. Every once in a while they will like what I'm saying more, but I only think he has gone without his 3 bird limit once out of the past 10 years. There are no telling how many he has called up for others, but in Washington County I would have to put him pretty darn close to the top, even if he wasn't kin.


----------

